# Behaviourists - How much do they charge?



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I have signed up for the ADTB course because it is the cheaper option, which is all I can afford at the moment, and I don't want to have to wait until the COAPE course starts in February. I shall probably end up doing that one as well, but can't afford it at the moment.

I have been looking at websites to try to determine if it is going to be a viable option to replace my present career, but the only one I have found who gives a price is the local Dog Listener (Jan Fennell). She charges £175 including aftercare by telephone and email.

Is this is a reasonable price for a qualified behaviourist? What would you all expect to pay? I know the one I had out to try to get Ferdie over his fear of the car only charged £20, but knowing better now, she had no qualifications, never got him near the car, and quite frankly didn't know one end of a dog from the other!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Jan Fennell isn`t a qualified behaviourist. She has made up her own methods and charges people a franchise fee. That`s why her franchisees don`t have recognised qualifications. 
Look up properly qualified people - they charge £70- 120 per session IME and also offer phone backup and continued support and advice.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree with ClaireandDaisy, both about Jan Fennel and the typical charge for a behaviourist. 

I would add though, that whether or not it will be viable to replace your current career is difficult to answer. Presumably you will be self employed, so your income could fluctuate. It will take time to build up a reputation and clientele. Most behaviourists work through vet referral, so you will need to develop relationships with vets who would be prepared to refer you.

Are you currently a trainer? This may also supplement your income and help with getting types of behavioural work, but being a behaviourist doesn't make someone a trainer and vice versa - they are two disctinct things.

HTH


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I know Jan Fennell Listeners aren't qualified, but she was the only one giving a price! I am already self employed, have been for twenty years, so I know about the ups and downs. But I think if you are both right about the prices, and I get the proper qualifications, I shall be able to achieve my plan, which is what I really wanted to know, thanks.

I shall start off with this course, as I said it is cheap and I think well recognised, then go on to the COAPE course in February. I love dogs and am sick to death of teaching people!! Yes, I know I will have to do that as well, but I need a complete change and less hours.


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

It will and should depend on your qualification standard and your certification level.

Anybody can call themselves a 'behaviourist' or anything else for that matter but there are standards in place for those few who are sufficiently qualified to certify. 
Will you be eligible to do referral work through pet insurance schemes?


----------



## cardaph (Aug 12, 2009)

We paid £135 for our behaviourist. She only sees clients via a vetinary referral. 
The session lasted about 1.5 hours and we were given various handouts and a booklet. Followed by this we received her full report . I have to email in to her every week to ten days on our progress and with any support we may need and this support will last for as long as we need it.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

tripod said:


> It will and should depend on your qualification standard and your certification level.
> 
> Anybody can call themselves a 'behaviourist' or anything else for that matter but there are standards in place for those few who are sufficiently qualified to certify.
> Will you be eligible to do referral work through pet insurance schemes?


Don't know yet. I suppose it depends on what courses I do and where I end up with them. I am starting this one because it is quick and cheap, then I will go do the COAPE course. I would have liked to go for a degree, but I am 62 and don't have the time to start off with that; perhaps later.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

cardaph said:


> We paid £135 for our behaviourist. She only sees clients via a vetinary referral.
> The session lasted about 1.5 hours and we were given various handouts and a booklet. Followed by this we received her full report . I have to email in to her every week to ten days on our progress and with any support we may need and this support will last for as long as we need it.


And did you feel her services were worth the money? I think that is the important thing, that people feel they have got their money's worth and helped to sort the problem.


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

way to go Newfiesmum!
if you need any help with the courses just holler...i am never far away and as you know i have completed all six parts. also...make good use of the members forum...there are many really experienced, knowledgeable people there who can help you. 

as for how much do behaviourists charge -
its not so much how much they charge you should be looking at but what training methods do they use. to find or to be an effective behaviourist you have to demonstrate a sound knowledge of dog psychology and behaviour there are many 'behaviourists' out there with lots of academic qualifications but who have no working experience with dogs, let alone owning one. 

it is my belief that a behaviourist should also be up to date with the latest training methods and the effect of those methods on the dogs. for example, aggressive, aversive techniques used on a nervous, fearful dog will surely make the behaviour worse rather than better. similarly, a passive approach to a dominant, head strong dog will probably have no effect what so ever.

do not be fooled by a behaviourist recommended by a vet either! many just pop along to their vets with a load of computerised info and business cards and the more unscrupulous vets recommend them for a fee!!!!

do your homework...ask lots of questions about experience, qualifications, training courses attended, and training methods used. only once you are satisfied with all the answers can you decide if the behaviourist is good value for money!

as for yourself....only you can decide what is an appropriate amount that you can work for. putting your business plan together will help you assess the minimum amount you can afford to charge to leave you with enough to live on after all your expenses etc. once you have got to that stage then you can decide if it is a viable proposition to continue.

good luck with it all
gilly
:thumbup:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for that. Much appreciated. A change of career at my age isn't something to be taken lightly, of course, but I am in the fortunate position of being able to phase out one, whilst phasing in the other. I went to see about a dog grooming course a couple of years ago in a fit of madness (can't even groom my own dogs with my back!) and was amazed that there were three people signing up who had never owned a dog! I don't trust vets who have no animals of their own, either.

My two beasts are no one's idea of perfectly trained, but they suit me. They sit when they are told, stay (for a while) and follow me when I call them. I don't want anything else from them, but I have done all this myself, so I am happy.

I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## cardaph (Aug 12, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> And did you feel her services were worth the money? I think that is the important thing, that people feel they have got their money's worth and helped to sort the problem.


It's early days yet and this particular training regime is going to take a long time. It's for separation problems. At the moment after 8 weeks we have progressed to going out of the front door and returning immediately without her reacting so yes that is progress as we couldn't do that prior to starting the programme. Was it worth the money? To be honest I am in too minds about that. Yes it was worth it to get a correct assessment of the dog's problem as we had thought it was sep. anxiety and it's not. The programme is very similar to methods we have already tried but with additional things added. If it eventually all comes right and we have a dog who can be left in the house without howling and barking the entire time she is left, then yes it will have been well worth the money we paid.


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

I have recently started my own dog business and although what I really want to be doing is training people and their dogs (using nice positive methods!) I am supplementing that initially by doing dog walking and dog sitting (in my home) for people locally, which helps pay the bills. 

Behaviourists vary hugely - you don't always get what you pay for. It's difficult to separate training and behaviour but if I feel a case goes beyond what I can offer I would refer them to their vet for referral to a behaviourist (who would probably charge more than I do, of course). 

Good luck if you decide to take the plunge. I am loving every minute of it - but it's hard bloomin' work and you feel very responsible for people and their dogs, certainly some sleepless nights here!

Sophie
x


----------



## susieborder (Jul 23, 2010)

our's was £90 for half a day including telephone and email aftercare and she was COAP trained, i found her very very good although she did ask me WHY i needed her as i seem to know nearly everything she was telling me! told her hints and tips from forum and lots of reading of recommended books, but she pointed out lots of positive pointers to put in place and is at the end of the phone if i need her, she also will do follow up visits including a stooge dog when she thinks the time is right for £30 so for me money well spent.
suex


----------

